# Hold Open Washer



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

As cheap as those closers are....just go buy a new one....by the time you spend the time and gas searching, you would pay for the new assembly.

The other option....find a large washer that will fit over the shaft....clamp it in a vice and beat the edge over a little bit...that should work.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

kit with other stuff for less than 2$ at the orange box

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?productId=202634938&storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&ci_sku=202634938&ci_kw=%7bkeyword%7d&kwd=%7bkeyword%7d&cm_mmc=shopping%2d%5f%2dgoogleads%2d%5f%2dpla%2d%5f%2d202634938&ci_gpa=pla


----------



## Joeboo25 (Sep 18, 2012)

Ha. Perfect. Now all I need to do is find more stuff to order so I don't have to pay $6.95 shipping.

Thanks.


----------



## Joeboo25 (Sep 18, 2012)

Also from Amazon (affiliated sellers)...

http://www.amazon.com/Prime-line-Products-slide-co-K5034-Closer/dp/B000H5Q6HE/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt


----------

